# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Συναντήσεις Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Λαμίας - lwmn

## irodion

1η επίσημη συνάντηση μετά την αναγνώριση του συλλόγου από τα δικαστήρια Λαμίας.

Δευτέρα 11 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 21:00 
στη οδο Ρ.Αγγελή 59 1ος όροφος 
στο ΚΕΚ ΙΝΕ ΓΣΕΕ 

Θέμα 1ο: Ημερομηνία Διεξαγωγης εκλογών

Θέμα 2ο: Τακτοποιήση οικονομικών

----------


## smarag

Αντε καλή αρχή στο χώρο  ::

----------


## irodion

2η συνάντηση 

Δευτέρα 18 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 20:30 
στη οδο Ρ.Αγγελή 59 1ος όροφος 
στο ΚΕΚ ΙΝΕ ΓΣΕΕ 

Θέμα : Εκλογές 

Παρακαλούνται να μέλη να έχουν φροντίσει τα οικονομικά τους με τον σύλλογο όπως όριστηκε στην πρώτη συνάντηση για να έχουν το δικαίωμα εκλογής.

lamias winddb: http://lwmn.awmn.net
(Ευχαριστούμε το awmn για την διάθεση χώρου και ιστοσελίδας)

----------

